

Oops, I Ruined the Facebook IPO - myth_drannon
http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/oops-i-ruined-the-facebook-ipo

======
evmar
From within the article:

"Summary: Did My Study Really Burst the Facebook IPO bubble?

No. I don’t actually think I ruined the Facebook IPO (apologies for the
sensational headline, guys!)."

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
aeurielesn
How these things get in the front page anyways?

~~~
deathhand
I love this community but they will hate me for this comment..."reddit brought
me here"

------
bryanlarsen
I think this is a case where the link-bait title lost you viewers. I found the
article informative and enjoying, but probably wouldn't have clicked through
if I had read the comments first.

